# NEED IEM under Rs600 {BASS FREAK HERE}



## zoneofSAM (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi,I'm looking for Good IEMs for my LG G3, I have previously owned COWON EM1(which were also suggested by thinkdigit forum nd they ROCKEDD8 -)   ) 

Now , I'm budget contrained and have to settle for ~600 earphones

I found PHILLIPS SHN7500 earphones for rs600, market price around Rs2000
LINK: Buy Philips SHN7500 Surplus Online in India: Lowest Price: Philips Surplus Accessories: Store Online in India: Gobol

the only con with them is it has large piece of hardware attatched to it and its low on BASS,





Are there any other alternatives??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 14, 2015)

SoundMagic ES18?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 16, 2015)

SoundMagic ES18 - These are basically a very good IEM which have no Opponent In this Range. If you do not want to spend much on earphones as well as want to enjoy a quality of sony and skullcandy, Then these are made for you. 

PRos :-

1. Very good sound , Bass, and noise cancellation

2. Nice built quality

3. Mic also acceptable quality


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 16, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> SoundMagic ES18 - These are basically a very good IEM which have no Opponent In this Range. If you do not want to spend much on earphones as well as want to enjoy a quality of sony and skullcandy, Then these are made for you.
> 
> PRos :-
> 
> ...



You will change this statement when you will hear or listen to Knowledge Zenith EDSE or any Knowledge Zenith offering.


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> You will change this statement when you will hear or listen to Knowledge Zenith EDSE or any Knowledge Zenith offering.



Have you tested all KZ iems ?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> Have you tested all KZ iems ?



So far I have listened to EDSE and ED8m and I can tell you that nothing can compare to these two in build quality at this price range and sound is like I am listening to an IEM of 3k or even more. I don't know how KZ is offering such sound at this price.  Aren't they earning anything or what, God knows...


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

yeah I have used KZ more than a few times now but for getting proper bass experience amp is really necessary.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 17, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> So far I have listened to EDSE and ED8m and I can tell you that nothing can compare to these two in build quality at this price range and sound is like I am listening to an IEM of 3k or even more. I don't know how KZ is offering such sound at this price.  Aren't they earning anything or what, God knows...


Links please and which one do you suggest??? EDSE or ED8m???


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> yeah I have used KZ more than a few times now but for getting proper bass experience amp is really necessary.


Links to the ones you have listened please... Also, which do you suggest???


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 17, 2015)

Knowledge Zenith

If you are bass freak so I think you should go with ED8.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 17, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> Knowledge Zenith
> 
> If you are bass freak so I think you should go with ED8.


What about the other two??? I'll prefer a neutral sound signature... Currently am using Cowon EM-1... How's their build quality???


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 17, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> What about the other two??? I'll prefer a neutral sound signature... Currently am using Cowon EM-1... How's their build quality???



Then you should go with ED9, it comes with 2 filters, one filter is dead neutral and another filter is musical with extended bass.

EDSE = Warm sounding IEM with enhanced bass.
ED8m = More bass than EDSE with better soundstage.
ED9 = It has 2 sound signatures in one.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 17, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> Then you should go with ED9, it comes with 2 filters, one filter is dead neutral and another filter is musical with extended bass.
> 
> EDSE = Warm sounding IEM with enhanced bass.
> ED8m = More bass than EDSE with better soundstage.
> ED9 = It has 2 sound signatures in one.


Thanks for the info... Gonna go with ED9...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 17, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> Then you should go with ED9, it comes with 2 filters, one filter is dead neutral and another filter is musical with extended bass.
> 
> EDSE = Warm sounding IEM with enhanced bass.
> ED8m = More bass than EDSE with better soundstage.
> ED9 = It has 2 sound signatures in one.


Btw, in the ED9, how does one change the sound signature???


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 17, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, in the ED9, how does one change the sound signature???



It comes with 2 nozzles, one is brass and one is gold color.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 17, 2015)

why are you moving away from cowon EM1? did i go bad?(I own one now)
do you use any equalizer? Did you try Viper4Android which boosts the bass below 50Hz upto 17dB?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 17, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> why are you moving away from cowon EM1? did i go bad?(I own one now)
> do you use any equalizer? Did you try Viper4Android which boosts the bass below 50Hz upto 17dB?


Nope, the Cowon EM1s are fine... Just wanted to gift myself a new IEM since it's relatively dirt cheap...


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 17, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Nope, the Cowon EM1s are fine... Just wanted to gift myself a new IEM since it's relatively dirt cheap...



let us know which one did you buy ? Give the review when you get them


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi I want to buy ed8 because all i want is bass.so,any1 here know how it sounds?


----------



## Minion (Jul 18, 2015)

EDSE looks cool with superb build quality.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 20, 2015)

akii17kr said:


> let us know which one did you buy ? Give the review when you get them


Bought the ED9... Will post a short review once I receive them!!!


----------



## Minion (Jul 20, 2015)

Congo on your purchase.waiting for your review.


----------



## akii17kr (Aug 7, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Bought the ED9... Will post a short review once I receive them!!!


where's the review ? give link


----------



## Techguy (Aug 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Bought the ED9... Will post a short review once I receive them!!!



Review?


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Review?


Wait for a week... Am busy this week... Initial impressions are that the bass (gold) filters are good but not that big a upgrade from other similarly priced iems like piston 2... But the neutral (brass) filters are mind blowing... It's got a sound signature that I personally like and you'll hear all the little details that you didn't know even existed in a song...  Build quality is good, not top notch but at the price it's quite sturdily built and looks like it's going to last a while...


----------



## Raghul (Aug 11, 2015)

Ordered KZ ED9(w/o mic) on hifinage.com. waiting to ship.

Order Items
Quantity 	Name 	SKU 	Price 	Subtotal 	
1 	Knowledge Zenith ED9 (Mic: Without_Mic) 	HFN44 	INR 735.33 	INR 735.33 	INR 735.33

SubTotal : 	INR 838.28
Shipping and Handling Fee : 	INR 130.00
Tax Total : 	INR 102.95
Total: 	INR 968.28


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Wait for a week... Am busy this week... Initial impressions are that the bass (gold) filters are good but not that big a upgrade from other similarly priced iems like piston 2... But the neutral (brass) filters are mind blowing... It's got a sound signature that I personally like and you'll hear all the little details that you didn't know even existed in a song...  Build quality is good, not top notch but at the price it's quite sturdily built and looks like it's going to last a while...


In short is it better than piston or not


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Any thing similar which can be considered an upgrade to piston 2


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Listen to trance music esp vocal trance


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 11, 2015)

The brass (neutral) filter is a big upgrade over the piston 2... It even puts all the sub 2-2.5k iems that I have heard to shame... The closest clarity and detail from the IEMs that I have heard that resembles the ED9 is the signature acoustics c-12...
The bass filter on the other hand tends to lose clarity at higher volumes... Also, if you are a bass head and love muddy overpowering bass, you should look elsewhere... The ED9s bass filter do sound good but I wish the bass could have been a little tighter...


----------



## Techguy (Aug 11, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> The brass (neutral) filter is a big upgrade over the piston 2... It even puts all the sub 2-2.5k iems that I have heard to shame... The closest clarity and detail from the IEMs that I have heard that resembles the ED9 is the signature acoustics c-12...
> The bass filter on the other hand tends to lose clarity at higher volumes... Also, if you are a bass head and love muddy overpowering bass, you should look elsewhere... The ED9s bass filter do sound good but I wish the bass could have been a little tighter...



Sound Isolation? I travel by bus; will it leak noises from outside?>


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 11, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Sound Isolation? I travel by bus; will it leak noises from outside?>


Noise isolation is decent... When you are listening to music, you won't hear outside noise... While the music is paused, you can have a conversation without taking out the IEMs... It also depends on the device you are going to drive the IEMs... For reference, the devices I used were iPod Touch 4g, Xperia Z1, Meizu M1 note and my Y500... The M1 note struggles to drive these IEMs though... 
About noise leakage, no idea... Haven't tested that as I don't care about that...


----------



## Techguy (Aug 11, 2015)

Build Quality? Are they durable? They fit well, prone to falling out?


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Build Quality? Are they durable? They fit well, prone to falling out?


Build quality is decent... Could have been better but at this price I won't complain... About durability, it's been just around 10 days that I have used it so let's see how it fares in the long run... 
Doesn't fall out even when I jog... 

Anyway, what are you gonna use to drive these or any other IEMs that you'll buy??? These IEMs fare much better with a good driving device... Something like an iPod touch 4g (although its the sh!ttiest sounding iPod ever made) or an xperia z1...


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Build quality is decent... Could have been better but at this price I won't complain... About durability, it's been just around 10 days that I have used it so let's see how it fares in the long run...
> Doesn't fall out even when I jog...
> 
> Anyway, what are you gonna use to drive these or any other IEMs that you'll buy??? These IEMs fare much better with a good driving device... Something like an iPod touch 4g (although its the sh!ttiest sounding iPod ever made) or an xperia z1...



Will probably be buying a MotoG3; audio output is supposedly good.
Just checked phonearena. .they measure audio output..... G3 puts out 0.377V (Xperia Z1 0.29V). Was checking GSMArena, motog3 has better output than the Z1 when it comes to THD, noise, dynamic range... should drive them just fine.

I'm just curious about noise leaking in from outside (noise isolation) compared the the Piston3 (or in general). Could you please try using them in a noisy area and get back to me? As I said, I travel in a noisy bus, and would like good sound isolation.

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> Build quality is decent... Could have been better but at this price I won't complain... About durability, it's been just around 10 days that I have used it so let's see how it fares in the long run...
> Doesn't fall out even when I jog...
> 
> Anyway, what are you gonna use to drive these or any other IEMs that you'll buy??? These IEMs fare much better with a good driving device... Something like an iPod touch 4g (although its the sh!ttiest sounding iPod ever made) or an xperia z1...



Btw have you tried the Piston 3?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 13, 2015)

I was looking to buy an IEM under similar price range (~600) or less. 
I'll jump in here.
I'm just fed up of repairing my Motorola Headsets almost every other week.
but i just love them, they are not at all noise cancelling, but now, with so much repairs, even the Button on the remote isn't working, because I soldered all connections really good, and applied Fevikwik in the whole assembly so that it doesn't fall apart, and what i got was a stuck button, i'm not opening that now, or it will be broken permanently.

enough blabbering,
I'm a rough user.
I'm not sure about Sound tech terms, but only about bass and treble, I want a good combo of both, like motorola headphones which come with the moto phones. a little bit higher on the bass would be better.
the remote option is not like a must have, but always feels nicer to change the songs without picking out my phone every time.

and what is the gold and brass filters (in ED9)
how does it make any difference ? they are the mesh type thing in front of the nozzle(the sound outlet) right ?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

> and what is the gold and brass filters (in ED9)
> how does it make any difference


use google for this you will find some great articles on this.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay, guys who have been asking me, I'll test the noise isolation and leakage when I get the time... Kinda busy now... 
Anyway, it's more a case of Piston 3 vs KZ as of now... 
Obviously, the Piston 3 is miles ahead in term of build quality at least on paper... 
But, a forum member recently had his piston 2 wires conk out with just a little rough handling so I'll take all that kevlar etc mumbo jumbo with a pinch of salt... 
Moreover, since I personally have never heard the Piston 3, I'll not be able to comment on how it fares vs the ED9...
Between the ED9 and the piston 2, I'll pick the ED9 any day... The piston 2 over emphasises towards bass which I personally don't like... The ED9 though has a nice neutral sound signature with awesome clarity!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 14, 2015)

The ED9 is the $heetz, man... I am falling more in love with it day by day... [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION] For rough handling I guess you are better off sticking with Pistons...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 14, 2015)

DAMN it, my buying compass is going haywire..
ED9 or Pistons, 
Who Won ?
You decide !


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> DAMN it, my buying compass is going haywire..
> ED9 or Pistons,
> Who Won ?
> You decide !



Pick ed9


----------



## Raghul (Aug 15, 2015)

where can I get KZ ATE in India?? there are two sellers in eBay but the price is almost x2 and x3.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 15, 2015)

Raghul said:


> where can I get KZ ATE in India?? there are two sellers in eBay but the price is almost x2 and x3.



If you cant get the ATE get the Pistons for Rs 999. Or get the KZ ATE at Rs 630 since its closer to your budget and cheaper by Rs 370 shipped to India from Aliexpress. Trust worthy site. It Chinas Flipkart!

ED9 lacks the low end extension ,has a mid bass boom, lack speed & smoothness compared to both ATE aqnd pistoon 3. Piston 3 has a great soundstage depth too.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2015)

Raghul said:


> where can I get KZ ATE in India?? there are two sellers in eBay but the price is almost x2 and x3.



Get it via alinexpress.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Aug 16, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> The ED9 is the $heetz, man... I am falling more in love with it day by day... [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION] For rough handling I guess you are better off sticking with Pistons...



any of the pistons ?


----------



## Raghul (Aug 16, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> If you cant get the ATE get the Pistons for Rs 999. Or get the KZ ATE at Rs 630 since its closer to your budget and cheaper by Rs 370 shipped to India from Aliexpress. Trust worthy site. It Chinas Flipkart!
> 
> ED9 lacks the low end extension ,has a mid bass boom, lack speed & smoothness compared to both ATE aqnd pistoon 3. Piston 3 has a great soundstage depth too.



Tried Aliexpress but my card doesn't support international payment. Is there another way to make it around? another payment option like a virtual card maybe. I have used entropay before, but they charge for the transfer. 

Now I am using em1 and used TF TW, SM ES18 and SK Inkd'2 before.I brought ED9 from hifinage and I'll get it on monday. I was planning to but both ED9 and ATE since both are cheap and promising.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 16, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> any of the pistons ?


I guess so... Apparently they have excellent build quality though from my experience, I'll take that with a pinch of salt... 

Wait for other forum members to comment about the build quality!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 16, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> any of the pistons ?



Both the 2 and 3 are great and has superb build quality.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 15, 2015)

have been searching for the pistons for like forever.
they are not available at Flipkart and Amazon.
do they really don't have any competition? in terms of build quality ?
I need some real robust earphones, will try as much as possible to handle them carefully, but no matter how softly i handle them, sometimes, they just break.
Can you guys suggest any others?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]: what do you mean, take that with a pinch of salt ? haha!
youve used them , right ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> have been searching for the pistons for like forever.
> they are not available at Flipkart and Amazon.
> do they really don't have any competition? in terms of build quality ?
> I need some real robust earphones, will try as much as possible to handle them carefully, but no matter how softly i handle them, sometimes, they just break.
> ...


Mi In-Ear HeadphonesIndia


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Mi In-Ear HeadphonesIndia



do you suggest this one ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> do you suggest this one ?


Nope, I just found it since flipkart and Amazon don't have it's stock.


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 16, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> have been searching for the pistons for like forever.
> they are not available at Flipkart and Amazon.
> do they really don't have any competition? in terms of build quality ?
> I need some real robust earphones, will try as much as possible to handle them carefully, but no matter how softly i handle them, sometimes, they just break.
> ...



Yeah, I have seen them fail but that depends more on the brutality being dished out by the person using them...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 20, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah, I have seen them fail but that depends more on the brutality being dished out by the person using them...



I'll try not to break them this time. Have already made the rules, always keep it in a cover when not in use, don't dance around wearing it, when its plugged into the laptop, and the coiling technique (one clockwise, another anticlockwise loop)

One more thing, I'm low on budget. I need something within 500 - 600. Is it possible? An earphone with good sound and build quality within this range ?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> I'll try not to break them this time. Have already made the rules, always keep it in a cover when not in use, don't dance around wearing it, when its plugged into the laptop, and the coiling technique (one clockwise, another anticlockwise loop)
> 
> One more thing, I'm low on budget. I need something within 500 - 600. Is it possible? An earphone with good sound and build quality within this range ?



Pistons 2.1 is around that 800 mark or es18 is still there.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Pistons 2.1 is around that 800 mark or es18 is still there.


is ES18 built well? I mean, some people say that its wire starts shredding its skin.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Pistons 2.1 is around that 800 mark or es18 is still there.


is ES18 built well? I mean, some people say that its wire starts shredding its skin.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> is ES18 built well? I mean, some people say that its wire starts shredding its skin.



Yeah. Build quality sucks. I have taped it all over.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yeah. Build quality sucks. I have taped it all over.



then, what should I do ? stay with the cheap ones? 100 bucks, 6 months ?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> is ES18 built well? I mean, some people say that its wire starts shredding its skin.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Sound Quality is good  built ain't. That is why I suggested you to go with Pistons they are built like a tank, mine are still holding strong even after a pretty rough usage.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Sound Quality is good  built ain't. That is why I suggested you to go with Pistons they are built like a tank, mine are still holding strong even after a pretty rough usage.



I checked the MI website now, it no longer lists the piston 2.1 (which had the golden, silver, pink, etc options). only Pistons 3.0 are available.
should I wait for it to restock ?
Can anybody test them with Asus Zenphone? I need to be sure the pistons work with it.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 22, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> I checked the MI website now, it no longer lists the piston 2.1 (which had the golden, silver, pink, etc options). only Pistons 3.0 are available.
> should I wait for it to restock ?
> Can anybody test them with Asus Zenphone? I need to be sure the pistons work with it.



Get KZ ED9


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 22, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Get KZ ED9



Do you use it ? how is its build quality ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 23, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> Do you use it ? how is its build quality ?



Search for the KZ thread in the forum.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 23, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Search for the KZ thread in the forum.



searched, found nothing. can you link it please?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

mastercool8695 said:


> I checked the MI website now, it no longer lists the piston 2.1 (which had the golden, silver, pink, etc options). only Pistons 3.0 are available.
> should I wait for it to restock ?
> Can anybody test them with Asus Zenphone? I need to be sure the pistons work with it.



Check fk


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Check fk



Checked for Piston 2.1
found some shady options, when I filtered by Brand, MI, all of them disappeared leaving out only the original one, being out of stock.

Please suggest some good earphones within 500- 600, or should I get the 100 buck things one again, and that can take me 6 months ahead.


----------



## Minion (Jan 8, 2016)

well  even i am searching for earphone within 500 buck not able to find anything. Either they are out of stock or price has been increased.

- - - Updated - - -



mastercool8695 said:


> Checked for Piston 2.1
> found some shady options, when I filtered by Brand, MI, all of them disappeared leaving out only the original one, being out of stock.
> 
> Please suggest some good earphones within 500- 600, or should I get the 100 buck things one again, and that can take me 6 months ahead.


*paytm.com/shop/p/oem-em1-wired-in-the-ear-headphone-white-silver-COMOEM-EM1-WIRECOWO202663982ABA5

*paytm.com/shop/p/soundmagic-es18-w...lver-SOUNDMAGIC_ES18_WIRED_BLACK&SILVER_25244

I was a former EM1 user these earphone looks sturdy but it failed me just after a year while es18 has better sound quality than em1


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 8, 2016)

I already bought Brainwavz Delta for 999 (actually paid 667 + rest from gift card) from amazon.in

Sorry, couldn't update this thread.


----------

